# Water Change Advice



## Deanne (14 Oct 2017)

Hi, I have a 10 gallon with Yellow Sakura, and lots of MTS. They are in prime-d tapwater. I’ve been replacing evaporated fluids with tap water but my TDS is rising, of course. Now got some RO water to use, but confused about which to use for a water change, the parameters otherwise are completely stable, it has a full length trickle filter with ceramic media and filter floss in, and a small sponge filter, just in case I need to set up a quarantine tank. TDS of my tapwater today is 294, the tank is 298. I’m trying to avoid unecessary deaths, most of the shrimp moulted when I changed to RO water but the most mature female died, I presume because of this.


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2017)

Just replacing evaporated water with RO should be fine, if you are worried just use small amounts at a time.


----------



## Deanne (14 Oct 2017)

Thank you for your response. It’s kind of you to be so speedy, I still am unsure about whether to use RO water or treated tap water for actual water changes as opposed to top ups.


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2017)

Mix RO 50/50 with tap?


----------



## Deanne (16 Oct 2017)

To be fair no one seems to know, I think you are probably right in the sense that using tap water will increase the TDS,  using RO will result in a change in TDS/osmotic pressure and subsequent deaths. A mix of both is an educated way to proceed. I’ll post the results, watch this space!


----------



## Edvet (16 Oct 2017)

I can add 10 liters of pure RO to a 54 liter tank with anywhere from 60-100 mcrosiemens without seeing any bad results. Just one thing: i have no shrimp.Fish don't react. In nature huge changes occur with droughts and flooding, fish survive those.


----------



## Cactusface (20 Oct 2017)

Hi,
     Cherry shrimp arn't that fussy about water are they?  I keep crystals they do need soft acid water, so I use RO but add the minerals back using Bee shrimp G+ this adds GH but not KH or JBL AquaDur as I use for Dwarf Chiclids.


----------



## Deanne (24 Oct 2017)

I might worried I’ll kill them, they like stability, my waters very hard, they have no problem with that. Maybe I should have gone down the RO water route, it’s not expensive. I’m thinking of introducing some chill rasboras in there, they prefer softer water.


----------



## roadmaster (25 Oct 2017)

Rasboras,most other fishes, would happily view shrimps as snacks (like a fat kid on cake).
Baby shrimplet's are very,very small.


----------



## Konsa (25 Oct 2017)

Deanne said:


> I might worried I’ll kill them, they like stability, my waters very hard, they have no problem with that. Maybe I should have gone down the RO water route, it’s not expensive. I’m thinking of introducing some chill rasboras in there, they prefer softer water.



Hi
U will be ok with the chilli rasboras and the shrimps.Although the are described as micro predator and might go after some shrimplets if there are few hiding spaces it will work out.I kept about 15 of them with decent (about 150 )red cherry shrimp population in my 36l iwagumi over an year and had no problems.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Deanne (27 Oct 2017)

Thanks Konsa, I originally got the shrimp to see if I could use them for the puffs. I really like them but a few losses won’t upset me too much. Lol!


----------



## Konsa (27 Oct 2017)

Hi
I know what U are saying had the same idea with my low grade red cherry shrimp but for some reason my ottos bred in that tank and my shrimp in it haven't after nearly a year. 
Wich is very weird.I keep sap puffers wich are very good behaved so keep amanos and they enjoy eating the larvae every 30 ish days.
Regards Konsa


----------

